# New here, have water quality question, saltwater aquarium



## mikedb1972 (Jul 13, 2008)

i will start with the question, and then explain the setup i have to give you the bigger picture.

i need to know how to clear up cloudy saltwater and make clear.

i have a 30 gal setup, and have mixed all the salt yesterday, its been filtering and running for 24 hours, the hydrometer show it to be just slightly below the 1.022 level. which i was told is my target. the sand was washed thouroughly before adding to the tank. being the first tank i have done in saltwater, maybe the sand wasnt washed as thouroughly as it needed, the water is cloudy and milky looking. i washed the substrate in a bowl stirring it up and dumping the water for about 10 minutes per batch. till the water looked almost clear coming out of the bowl. but for some reason the water in the tank is cloud. in which brings me to the question, is there something i am missing, will it clear on its on in time, or is there something else that needs to be done, or am i just out of luck. 
i would appreciate all your help, i have plans to go next week to get my live rock, but i want to get tthe water right first.

thanks in advance


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

The cloudy water will eventually clear up, but there is something you can do to help it along. Let me start by saying that I had the same problem back when I started my reef. Aragonite sand, if that's what you are using, is difficult to rinse clean. 

If you have, of have access to a whisper HOB power filter, place a clean filter pad without the carbon and hang it off the front of the tank for a while. It took about 24 hours like this to clean out a 55g tank with a 20g sump and then the water was crystal clear.

You should make conscious efforts to keep the dust from settling on the glass as well, as it can build up quickly and become difficult to remove.


----------



## Dandelyn (Jul 8, 2008)

I have had my water in for about a week now and the live rock for 3-4 days... Everytime I move a rock, the sand gets all stirred up again, but it is taking less and less time to clear each time... I have my power filter running with both filter slots filled with just the filter pads and its catching a lot of the fine debris. I've been rinsing the pads out in water every couple days as well... I've notice the sand buildup on the glass and got one of those magnetic cleaners... 

Glad to hear someone else was having the same issue! Makes me feel like I'm on the right track!


----------



## mikedb1972 (Jul 13, 2008)

*thanks*

thanks all, i have finally gotten clear water, took 3 days though, i think most of my problem was the water flow, i had bought the pump rated for my size tank, 30 gal. and i just dont think the water was moving like it needed to, so i went and splurged on the largest one they carry. now i have plenty of water movement, and took less than 6 hours to clear up. i am on day 3 of the water, and will check the water tonight with the hydrometer, and if all goes well, i will get my live rock friday, then the long wait for fish begins. LOL. so far i havent had alot of problems, and i hope i dont, i have always wanted a saltwater, but felt it wasnt worth the investment. But we shall see now, to deep into it to stop now.

thanks for the help, and i imagine i will be around looking and reading for many months to come.

thanks again for the replies


----------



## mikedb1972 (Jul 13, 2008)

thanks to all who replied, i have now done the unthinkable and i hope i haven't done something to regret it
i have scrapped the 29 gallon and converted it back to FW for the wife, and have bought me a 55 gallon, have taken all the water and live rock out and put into the new 55, and all the water with some new, and now i am still waiting for the cycle.
doing the changeover may create a longer wait time, but with everyones suggestion, i think the bigger tank will be nice once its finished

thanks


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

You definitely wont regret the upgrade.


----------

